# Skeeter 1948 boat model, original wooden style.



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

Been working off and on with my Balsa wood Skeeter boat model, original wooden style, 1948. This makes approx four I have run thru. Too many angles makes for a rough go for this little boat. Either too long or too wide or all the angles not matching up on the bow, AINT GONNA WHIP ME THOUGH!
Dam, I am sure glad there are more Balsa wood trees growing now for future mess ups!. This is the best so far, but still needs a lot more work.
Robert Dunn from Razor Hobbies in Baytown built the first one from my pics of the real boat and drawings, because I did not have the experience of building this type of model, and he does, thanx.
The last pic is of the original wood Skeeter built in 1948 or so.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks great, Congrats!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Nice work, 'Old Timer'..(LOL...from ME.).. Admire your perserverance.. I have collected wooden boat models for YEARS..picked them up off Ebay, junk shops, etc...and during that time I gave it a shot at building some myself.. No Bueno !!.. I just ain't got the patience and skills that it requires. Settled for just picking up boats here and there and doing the repairing..re-rigging, etc that they needed.. Messing with old boats is a very satisfying hobby.(like I needed ANOTHER one..LOL)

You might be interested in..or inspired to expand yore skills by a few pix below of part of my 'obsession'..up in my 'Man Cave'...

Keep up the good work.....ol' jim:biggrin:


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Lookin' good, Doyle. Keep at it. Jim - there are some nice ones in your collection.


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

Those are some beautiful boats. My favs are the old Cris-Craft looking mahogany boats, I have had several of those with the inboard battery motors when I was a kid, A LONG TIME AGO!!.
I tried to stain some Balsa with mahogany stain and did not turn out to good, was a dark black looking effect. However after you asked about staining, I thought about not stirring and shaking the can and it worked a lot better. So, I guess I will go ahead and stain the insides and finish with a clear finish. Balsa does not stain well at all, turns different colors and also the CL glue spots show up. So I will have to work on that so my boat may turn out like the Skeeter boat below. I would like that very much.
My friend Robert at Razor Hobbies here in Baytown has one of those 3-D coping machines, and I gave him several pics of some toy battery operated Johnson & Evinrude outboard motors, and he will try to make some to put on my boats. Man that would look real nice.


----------

